# Our 10 Yr Old X5...



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

A few shots of our '01 X5, on its '10th birthday'. It has been a very good car over the decade we have owned it. Very trouble free, and other than 'maintenance items', the post warranty repairs have been minor and, not costly...knock on wood. ~81k miles on the odo.

3.0 IL 6, Sport, 19" style 132s, the usual other stuff, & it's a 5 Speed Manual.
Thanks for looking.
GL, mD


X5 SWA 8-30-'11  by motordavid, on Flickr


X5 SmokyMtn Retreat 8-30-'11 by motordavid, on Flickr


X5 8-30-'11  by motordavid, on Flickr


X5 SmokyMtnRetreat B&W 8-30-'11 by motordavid, on Flickr


X5 SmokyMtn Retreat 8-30-'11 by motordavid, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

motordavid said:


> A few shots of our '01 X5, on its '10th birthday'. It has been a very good car over the decade we have owned it. Very trouble free, and other than 'maintenance items', the post warranty repairs have been minor and, not costly...knock on wood. ~81k miles on the odo.


:thumbup:


----------



## Marine0811 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Bimmer


----------



## Oman_BMW (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice car, and its 5 speed manual !


----------

